# Resume restructure needed for internship



## brie (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm finishing up here at LCB and am researching internship opportunities. I need advice on how to re-do my resume for the culinary field. I have been in the business field - management at UPS and also at an insurance firm - since graduating with my BA. I worked in a kitchen all through high school and through university as well. What do you think chefs are looking for? It's very difficult because technically I'm a career changer, and I want to be taken seriously.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I would look at transferable skills, such as the UPS management experience. Surely that would translate into managing a kitchen (costing, scheduling, projecting, etc.).

Emphasize those skill sets along with showcasing your LCB graduation.

doc


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I look for a good work ethic, passable social skills, willingness to learn (i.e. I don't want know-it-alls, I want people that know there's a lot to learn), ability to follow instructions, ability to work independently and dependability. Regarding your supervisory experience, I'd use it to highlight your people skills and maturity, ability to multi-task, ability to handle pressure and responsibility. There's more, but that and Doc's post should give you a good idea.

P.S. Check your PM's, Brie.


----------

